# Both my kids got there first deer this past weekend !!! !!



## Ballground (Dec 30, 2015)

Both my kids got there first deer this weekend. My daughter who is eleven got hers Saturday evening and my son who is eight got his Sunday evening they where one shot kills on both I am super proud of them and hope they have the hunting bug for life now so I can have this experience over and over threw the years to come!!


----------



## oops1 (Dec 30, 2015)

Can't beat that.. Congrats to yall


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 30, 2015)

Awesome job!  Congratulations everyone!


----------



## JustUs4All (Dec 30, 2015)

That will make a special season for you.  Congratulations to all.


----------



## RNC (Dec 30, 2015)

That's awesome ....congrats to yo youngins !!!


----------



## dannyray49 (Dec 30, 2015)

Congratulation to them both and to a proud dad


----------



## kevincox (Dec 30, 2015)

I know your a proud Dad!


----------



## Worley (Dec 30, 2015)

*Deer*

Man those are some fine looking hunting partners your have there...And they must be pretty good shots as well, tell em both we said congratulations...Dad it's gonna be hard to top that kinda weekend in the deer woods, well done buddy....


----------



## honestjim (Jan 2, 2016)

Sweet job


----------



## DSGB (Jan 5, 2016)

Way to go!


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Jan 5, 2016)

Nice job on getting them on their first.  Bet they debated whose was bigger? Sibling rivalry!


----------



## creekbender (Jan 8, 2016)

Tell them I said congrats !


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 8, 2016)

yep, hope that bug is buried deep!  keep them in the woods and remember to save the pics for life


----------



## Broken Tine (Nov 27, 2016)

Wow. Congratulations to you and your children. Thanks for sharing.


----------

